# Dental advice Chiang Mai



## RussD (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am retired and coming to Thailand end of May, first of June for a couple of months to explore and consider for relocation, at least for part of the year. It appears they don't want farangs to stay for too long. 

I will fly into Bangkok, then catch the rail to Chaing Mai. While I am there I am considering having some dental work done. Anyone familiar with CM Dental Clinic, at 617 Charoenmuang Rd, Muang, Chaing Mai? Your input is welcomed.

Hope to meet some of you, as I will be visiting the farang watering holes, for I suspect they are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Russ, welcome to the forum. Not familiar with that particular clinic, sorry. Had some dental work done in the very reasonably priced clinic in Loy Kroh Road (near soi 3), and was very satisfied. The most beautiful dentist I have ever seen, and what's more on each occasion she provided a masseuse to massage my feet, to help take away the stress while she worked. Wonderful!

There's a chance I'll be in Chiang Mai at the same time as you, but if not I'll be pointing out some excellent watering holes later in this thread .


----------



## RussD (Apr 26, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Hi Russ, welcome to the forum. Not familiar with that particular clinic, sorry. Had some dental work done in the very reasonably priced clinic in Loy Kroh Road (near soi 3), and was very satisfied. The most beautiful dentist I have ever seen, and what's more on each occasion she provided a masseuse to massage my feet, to help take away the stress while she worked. Wonderful!
> 
> There's a chance I'll be in Chiang Mai at the same time as you, but if not I'll be pointing out some excellent watering holes later in this thread .


Looks like I will be paying a visit to the Loy Kroh Road clinic. I mean... quality care, beautiful scenery and a foot massage...what more could you ask for?

BTW, do professional services have a preferred method of payment?

RussD


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Mastercard has usually worked for me, athough depending on the amount of the charge cash is always appreciated!

One issue, going slightly off-topic, with using Mastercard or Visa in Thailand. Depending on the bank, Thailand can listed as a risk area for fraudulent use, so use in an ATM for withdrawing cash can be red-flagged occasionally. This happened to me about once every month for the first year, which annoyed me immensely as each time I had to make an expensive call to the card hotline, go through all the security checks, and tell them that yes it is me using the card and no one else etc. 

Eventually I wrote to them and told them that the next time this happened I would be billing them for the cost of the phone call, my time and inconvenience... after which miraculously it didn't happen any more.

So worth telling them in advance, in my experience, when moving to Thailand or staying there for any length of time.

Don't recall seeing many Amex outlets, although I wasn't particularly looking.


----------

